# Saugeye trolling



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Do any of you have good luck trolling the inland lakes in this hot weather behind pontoon wakes ? There have been times the bite has been really good on holiday weekends trolling all the stirred up water


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

You can catch saugeyes behind pontoon, boat wakes and in the prop wash of you're boat. Saugeyes are not bothered by that it seems to fire them up.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

ristorap said:


> You can catch saugeyes behind pontoon, boat wakes and in the prop wash of you're boat. Saugeyes are not bothered by that it seems to fire them up.


Anyone out today ? Going to troll tomorrow but I always struggle in summer to find Saugeye


----------

